# Safestrap backups question



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok I know you cant restore a cwm backup in safestrap. But can you do a backup on safe side of say, eclipse, try out ics rom and restore back to eclipse? Sorry if this is a stupid question but just getting going with safestrap.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Ok I know you cant restore a cwm backup in safestrap. But can you do a backup on safe side of say, eclipse, try out ics rom and restore back to eclipse? Sorry if this is a stupid question but just getting going with safestrap.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


You can restore a CWM or Safestrap backup in your safe system, just not in the non-safe system.
Yes, assuming you are currently running Eclipse on your safe system, just do a backup, wipe everything and install one of the ICS ROMS. When you are done playing, just restore the backup you made of Eclipse. If you think you might to go back to the ICS ROM at some point, make sure and make a backup of it, as well.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Between backups and restores, you should only be looking at like ten minutes tops to go from one from to the other if you already have backups. I'm running ics now but am thinking of going back to eclipse for the time being until camera at least gets fixed, or the hw issues which are my main concerns. Ics is great as it is right now as a DD as long as you don't plan on using the camera

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet. Problem for me is I can't keep a data signal at work with aokp and axi0m. But I'm curious about ics4bionic too, just because.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

